# How do you get approved for a pump?



## Meli (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, I am new here, just joined today and really glad I have found this site.
 I am a 42 year old teacher and developed Type 1 diabetes when I was 37. It's been a long journey as initially I was told it was type 2. To cut a long story short for last 3 years I have relied soely on the basal bolas system of injecting. I have an average HBa1C of around 9. My Doctor thought a pump would be good for me and transferred my care to a local hospital. Initially it all seemed hopeful, I attended the pump clinic ( and still do ) I was given a new testing kit Accu Chek Aviva Expert, which is great and I know know how to carb count etc. Now the nurse and consultant seem to be putting me off a pump and telling me not to go for it. They say it won't help me? I really dont understand why, when I read so many great things about it. I will do anything to improve my levels. Does anyone think it's down to budget or am I too old? I love to hear others opinions, where am I going wrong? They still however want me to make my appointments in the pump clinc??????
Thanks for listening,
Meli


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Meli, welcome to the forum  I would contact the organisation INPUT who are great at helping people get through the obstacles sometimes placed in people's paths when applying for a pump 

http://www.input.me.uk/

Or if you are in Scotland:

http://www.ipagscotland.org/diabetes.html

I think the only barrier you seem to be facing is money


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Meli, I wouldnt let anybody take my pump away from me.  Keep at the doctors & team !  Nothings perfect but i think they are the best after 46yrs of T1.  Good luck & keep us informed


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Meli,
         if you can carb count and use the meter ok then go for a pump. Do remember though the pump is only as good as the user. IE, you only get out of it what you put in.
You are never to old  As Alan says have a read of the INPUT site. If a pump is recomended then your PCT can not turn down funding.
If you want a pump do not take no for an answer.

Ps welcome to the forum.


----------



## Meli (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your quick responses opinions and ideas. Xx I have my next appointment on Wednesday morning so I will go armed with more questions and now I have some, facts. They seem to make it so difficult.

It's wonderful to be able to write about these things and for people to understand me. My friends and family try but they get lost quite quickly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 8, 2012)

Meli said:


> Thanks everyone for your quick responses opinions and ideas. Xx I have my next appointment on Wednesday morning so I will go armed with more questions and now I have some, facts. They seem to make it so difficult.
> 
> It's wonderful to be able to write about these things and for people to understand me. My friends and family try but they get lost quite quickly.



Some clinic staff are far from helpful so do not give up. Stick to your guns and insist.
Make some points as to why MDI is not helping you and explain how a pump will help you.
If you want to put your homework on here and we can all make suggestions to help you out.


----------



## Meli (Oct 8, 2012)

So sweet, thank you. I have just been looking at that input site which is great. I am going to print some of the pages out and tick which is relevant to me. I will go armed with this to my appointment and see what happens.


----------



## Meli (Oct 8, 2012)

Great site, thanks for this x


----------



## m1dnc (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't think age is a factor; or it certainly shouldn't be. I got my pump at 58 and it has improved my control and quality of life immeasurably.

It was a long wait before I got the pump, but I was patient and understood that the youngsters should have priority. My understanding was that funding was not the main reason for delay, but rather the pressure on the DSN resources at my clinic. At the time, there was only one DSN trained to look after the pump patients. There's an extra one now, so I expect the pump waiting list will go down.

Be persistent though; it's well worth it.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

God, how ancient are you?  42 ..... that's really past it isn't it?

I was born on April 17th 1950.

I was diagnosed with T1 at the end of July 1972.

I got my insulin pump round about my 61st birthday.

Age is a state of mind Madam, and my mind (and my keyring) says I'm still 39 !


----------



## Meli (Oct 9, 2012)

I still feel young! I was wondering if they just gave priority to pregnant mums, children etc and once you got to a certain age they just try and put you off due to money!
Glad to hear all has gone well for you and M1dnc.


----------



## MaryPlain (Oct 9, 2012)

In my case I got a very good diabetes nurse on my side.  Although my HbA1c was good, I was having frequent hypos. Her strategy was to try absolutely everything - all the modern insulins, split doses, DAFNE, the lot, and give me the chance to demonstrate that I was doing everything I could but still having unacceptably frequent hypos. I think it took a year all told but it was a wonderful feeling the day I went home from the hospital with my pump and my blood sugar sat at 5 all afternoon!


----------



## Meli (Oct 9, 2012)

MaryPlain said:


> In my case I got a very good diabetes nurse on my side.  Although my HbA1c was good, I was having frequent hypos. Her strategy was to try absolutely everything - all the modern insulins, split doses, DAFNE, the lot, and give me the chance to demonstrate that I was doing everything I could but still having unacceptably frequent hypos. I think it took a year all told but it was a wonderful feeling the day I went home from the hospital with my pump and my blood sugar sat at 5 all afternoon!



Wow 5 all afternoon sounds like a dream. I think my case is simular. I have also done DAFNE etc, etc. I am going to keep on at them and not give up, Its a same they made you go through all that first.


----------



## pgcity (Oct 10, 2012)

There are no age restrictions on pumps. I got one a month or so ago and all but one of the six people on my pump training were over 40. 
Have you considered writing your consultant a letter asking for reasons for the delay and outlining why you think you are a good candidate? Getting a copy of the original referral from your gp may help clear things up too. Your gp may not have directly asked for a pump for you and if not you can ask him/her to.


----------



## Meli (Oct 15, 2012)

Well I have come along way this week. Reading what you all had to say on here gave me the ammunition I felt I needed. My nurse has agreeed that she thinks that we should now be thinking about a pump She started talking to she about different pumps and is arranging for a rep to see me. She said it would be a good idea to wear one (not in action ) for a few days to see what I thought. Its still going to take a long time but at least I now feel I am heading on the right path instead of going round in circles.I am going to keep reading what you all have to say on other threads to keep myself up to date. I will keep you all posted. I am now interested to which pump is the best, I can see that is alreading being dicussed so I will follow that.
Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Oct 15, 2012)

You'll be delighted with whichever one you opt for LOL

I wore one for a week and had to push all the buttons as if I was attached to insulin, but there was an empty cartridge and tubing, and a cannula that did nowt.  After 2/3 days, removed the cannula and still kept pressing buttons on the pump for bolusing and corrections - and delivering em with my pen!

So she downloaded it next Monday to make sure I had played with the buttons LOL and asked me loads of questions to see how I'd found it.  Chatty, not like being cross examined at all.

Final question - did I want to go for it?

Yes please !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2012)

Meli said:


> Well I have come along way this week. Reading what you all had to say on here gave me the ammunition I felt I needed. My nurse has agreeed that she thinks that we should now be thinking about a pump She started talking to she about different pumps and is arranging for a rep to see me. She said it would be a good idea to wear one (not in action ) for a few days to see what I thought. Its still going to take a long time but at least I now feel I am heading on the right path instead of going round in circles.I am going to keep reading what you all have to say on other threads to keep myself up to date. I will keep you all posted. I am now interested to which pump is the best, I can see that is alreading being dicussed so I will follow that.
> Thank you




Fantastic news  Now first purchaise is the book Pumping insulin by John Walsh (Amazon).


----------

